# Best place to take the In-Laws



## startzc (Feb 4, 2013)

I am taking the in-laws fishing this weekend and need some suggestions for the best place to catch a decent amount of good size fish without purchasing individual licenses. They do not necessarily need to be good eating or keeper fish but some chance at good table fare would be nice. We are going to make a whole day out of it so I just want them to have a good time. I was thinking either PBP or 3 mile because I have annual passes for me and the kids at PBP and neither will cost them too much. Other pay piers etc that we could fish and relax on all day. Thanks


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

yeah i'd take them to the pensacola pier. at the very least they will see someone catch something. lots of sharks and dolphins out there the other day. if the water clears up you may see some good size king and some spanish.


----------



## startzc (Feb 4, 2013)

That is my first thought too, I am going to take them to see the pier no matter what but depending on conditions we may stay or go somewhere else. Can you catch flounder at 3MB, my father in law loves flounder.


----------



## B-Rod (Feb 16, 2010)

I think they still gotta have a license might wanna check into that


----------



## dan111213 (Jun 29, 2011)

In Laws? I took mine fishing a few yrs ago and they haven't been fishing since..........at least I think so. No one has seen them around anywhere


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

mako fishing in a yak.


----------



## startzc (Feb 4, 2013)

I actually like my inlaws guys. Should that change however...I will remember the suggestions.


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

if you want to catch fish go to ft pickens i when out to the pensacola pier today and the water is still cloudy. nothing but lady fish and sharks. caught a flounder @ pickens


----------



## BY Ryan (Apr 28, 2013)

You want advice on the best places to break the law?


----------



## karma (Oct 26, 2007)

BY Ryan said:


> You want advice on the best places to break the law?


Pensacola beach pier and most other "Pay to fish" piers will include your fishing license coverage for the day you are fishing..


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

3 mile bridge,bob sykes,octagon at bob sykes.ft.pickens pier or surf,fresh peeled scrimp for pompano.go early,best bite 0600-0800.good luck.


----------



## Coolmaker (Mar 22, 2009)

The Airport!


----------



## coin op repair man (Aug 28, 2012)

How bout' the good ol' "wading with the sharks draggin' a chum bag" excursion off of the beach:whistling:


----------

